# OMG TICKS???????????



## TheCuteOrpington (Aug 10, 2017)

*Problem:*
A moment ago I looked at yellow (AKA salmon)'s face, and I think there is a tick? 

*Question: *
Is it a tick and how do I prevent it and how fatal is it?

Please help!
This has happened many times before but I'm just fed up of seeing ticks on my chickens (because 2 died from them!) please help!


----------



## mysunwolf (Aug 10, 2017)

Yes that looks like a tick, but can you pull it out with tweezers to make sure? It could be ear wax or some other issue, my eyes are not as good as they used to be.

How do you know your chickens died from the ticks specifically? I've never heard of that happening, but there are tick-borne illnesses that people can get, so there are probably bacteria that can be transmitted to chickens. As far as I can tell there's hasn't been much research done on this issue. 

I did find this article about preventing ticks on your chickens, some great ideas in there.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 10, 2017)

It does look like a deer tick and it is engorged, but it shouldn't be fatal or a major issue. Other than what @mysunwolf mentioned, the only way ticks would kill a chicken is if it were covered with them and lost too much blood. Some diatomacious earth, DE....(sp?).....scattered in their dusting areas should help greatly. It will also aid in mite control. I wouldn't try to get tweezers on it, tho....I'd just pull it with the index finger and thumb....it wouldn't be difficult to do with it swollen as it is.....just be sure to hold it firmly so ya can smush it once removed. They are horrendous here and the DE helps with the goats too. It is nuetralized when it gets wet, so must be replaced when ground is dry after a rain. Chickens, ducks, and guineas will eat them also, so they can help in keeping them at bay. If smushing isn't your preferred method a container of rubbing alcohol will do also.....


----------



## TheCuteOrpington (Aug 11, 2017)

mysunwolf said:


> Yes that looks like a tick, but can you pull it out with tweezers to make sure? It could be ear wax or some other issue, my eyes are not as good as they used to be.
> 
> How do you know your chickens died from the ticks specifically? I've never heard of that happening, but there are tick-borne illnesses that people can get, so there are probably bacteria that can be transmitted to chickens. As far as I can tell there's hasn't been much research done on this issue.
> 
> I did find this article about preventing ticks on your chickens, some great ideas in there.


One morning Ifould a dead chicken in my yard FULL of ticks.


----------



## TheCuteOrpington (Aug 11, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> It does look like a deer tick and it is engorged, but it shouldn't be fatal or a major issue. Other than what @mysunwolf mentioned, the only way ticks would kill a chicken is if it were covered with them and lost too much blood. Some diatomacious earth, DE....(sp?).....scattered in their dusting areas should help greatly. It will also aid in mite control. I wouldn't try to get tweezers on it, tho....I'd just pull it with the index finger and thumb....it wouldn't be difficult to do with it swollen as it is.....just be sure to hold it firmly so ya can smush it once removed. They are horrendous here and the DE helps with the goats too. It is nuetralized when it gets wet, so must be replaced when ground is dry after a rain. Chickens, ducks, and guineas will eat them also, so they can help in keeping them at bay. If smushing isn't your preferred method a container of rubbing alcohol will do also.....


Okay thanks


----------

